# Best Printer for Certificate Printing?



## shreeux (Feb 6, 2014)

I am running a computer institute i like to know which type of printer will be better for me to print colour certificates in different sizes. please suggest me in which printer these will be the best printing quality..but economic


----------



## RCuber (Feb 6, 2014)

it will be expensive, better go to you local print press shop and get it done. They should have the required paper material for certificates, and it will look professional.


----------

